

FTC Says Unlimited Data with Throttling Doesn’t Count as Unlimited - alexcasalboni
http://recode.net/2015/01/28/ftc-says-unlimited-data-with-throttling-doesnt-count-as-unlimited/

======
15155
StraightTalk has already addressed this by advertising:

3gb at high speeds, 64kbps thereafter

[http://www.straighttalk.com/wps/portal/home/shop/serviceplan...](http://www.straighttalk.com/wps/portal/home/shop/serviceplans)

